# Help needed to set up online gaming



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a laptop with a T Mobile dongle for wireless internet and i want to connect my PS3 up for online gaming.
I have tried connecting an ethernet cable from the laptop into the back of the PS3 but it wont let me set up a connection.
Any ideas, or has someone else used this setup?

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Million_S (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

As far as I know it cant be done but I dont own a PS3 (Just working on seeing my sons one before it got lost in his room)

Maybe the better way to go would be to try and get an internet connection from the laptop via an ethernet cable (maybe wired up as a crossover cable) 

Obviously this would have to be Setup as a shared internet connection scenario.:thumb:

its a bit vague but hope it gives you some ideas :thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

When you say dongle for wireless internet, is it connecting to a wireless router or running on a 3g network? Seeing as you say T-Mobile, I assume it's a 3g connection - in which case I highly doubt the connection will be quick enough for online gaming I'm afraid.

As for creating the connection, for the 360 I bridged the wifi adapter and the lan socket, so that the xbox used the laptop's wifi for it's signal.


----------

